# IMAGARO Z for line art design



## brown321 (Mar 26, 2006)

Is anyone familiar with this soft wear? It claims to turns any image or logo into perfect vector graphics. I am looking into buying the soft wear but want to know if its worth the $600-$700 I see it advertised for.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

CorelDraw does this as well, but I don't think it's that expensive. 

I've never tried Imagaro z.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I've tested this software before, using their demo. In my opinion, it appears to be one of the best tracing programs I have come across, right down to the telling you what font you need. It has font recognition software built in so it makes it much easier to find the right typeface.

I've been doing tracing on the computer since 1994 and I have it down to a science now, but if I was starting out, I would definitely invest in this software.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Wow, it actually sounds like a good piece of software to have on hand if you have your own screen printing shop (like a must for the art department).


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Roland's Print/Driver software that comes with their cutters, the Roland Cut Studio also has a really good trace function for making jpegs, scans & bmps into vector art. It works well for the print & cut functionality of some of their cutters. I think it does a much nicer job than Corel Trace. However, I have heard good feedback on the Imagaro Z but have not tested it for myself.


----------



## brown321 (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the great info guys, I was beginning to think nobody had herd of this software. I've been doing more searches on it and I found a link where you can see an actual demo of this product at work if anyone is interested. I’m really thinking of buying it but the price is still pretty steep, cheapest I found was $680.00 if anyone has seen it for cheaper, please let me know.
http://www.graphicalsystemsusa.com/
just click on watch demo


----------



## Steve5 (Jul 24, 2007)

I noticed that Imagaro Z is now $299 instead of $690 for those interested


----------



## ImageWorx (Feb 6, 2007)

Where is this price available from?

Mark


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

ImageWorx said:


> Where is this price available from?
> 
> Mark


It should be available at the price from anyone who sells it..... It's my understanding that the price is dropped across the board.


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

my dad has it at his sign shop, i think once you learn it, it's pretty darn good, but it's not as easy as the corel one (or signlab, his shop) 
i need to go up there and play with it.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

They now have 2 versions, the basic and the Professional version. The basic version is the same as the old version which sold for a lot more and the new version has more options for professional printing. If all you want is to do simple traces the basic should be just fine. If you are close to a show they run show specials and you can save quite a bit. I have used the trial version a little but never took the time to really get involved since the Flexisign program I use for signs does tracing. I used Corel and found that it does actually a better job on tracing from small objects like business cards than either one does. Each program seems to have its things it does really well.


----------



## tawnya (Aug 6, 2007)

Alot of the time you can find software on Ebay for a fraction of the retail price. I've purchased programs multiple times and I've never had a problem...it just might be hard to track the specific program down!
Cheers
Tawnya



brown321 said:


> Is anyone familiar with this soft wear? It claims to turns any image or logo into perfect vector graphics. I am looking into buying the soft wear but want to know if its worth the $600-$700 I see it advertised for.


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

brown321 said:


> Is anyone familiar with this soft wear? It claims to turns any image or logo into perfect vector graphics. I am looking into buying the soft wear but want to know if its worth the $600-$700 I see it advertised for.


I just took a look at the video of the Raiders logo being retraced, that is horrible! Looks like Adobe Illustrators live trace, and I never use it because it's crap. Either learn how to retrace by hand, or hire someone to do it. Just my 2cents.


----------



## Steve5 (Jul 24, 2007)

One thing I have learned over the years is you cannot evaluate a tracing program with art that does not have much detail. In other words, no program is able to trace an object that is not there in the original, or can turn 2 pixels into a masterpiece. Many times people have unrealistic expectations of these programs and expect autotracing to be a "magic wand" that will instantly correct imperfections and add detail to ratty looking originals. In any program, the better the original, the better results you will have from the initial trace. Beyond that, you are left with your own re-draw skills and the tools in your program to "re-create" what is not there or to clean-up what you have. 

Imagaro Z does have some pretty nice tools for that which you do not find in other programs making it a good accessory companion to whatever program you use. The Font tools have saved my butt on numerous occasions, and that alone has been worth the price of the program to me.


----------



## boek5 (May 8, 2012)

It's now only $287 www.graphicalsystemsusa.com


----------

